# Northwest of England Support Groups



## springs2mind (May 14, 2012)

Wishing to hear from anyone in the North Wales and Northwest of England (Cheshire and the surrounding counties) area who may be interested in group or one to one sessions for help. Please get in touch if you think that you may be interested so that we can discuss it further prior to getting any groups etc in place.


----------



## kim85 (Oct 26, 2012)

hi im from north west and would be interested in an sa group hope to hear from son


----------



## Ryan North West (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm interested. I live in Manchester. Let me know what your thinking.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

I live liverpoolish, so if any groups around here are going let me know


----------



## grungekid (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm from Liverpool too and would be interested!


----------



## DanDeerskin (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey Guys I'm in Preston, probably a little too far but depending on frequency and where you end up meeting I might be interested in travelling down! Feel free to keep me updated


----------



## miss shy (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm interested in your support group, I live in Manchester


----------



## Gio (May 10, 2012)

I'm from Blackburn,Lancashire


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm from Cheshire!!


----------



## grungekid (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, this is from may last year. I doubt anything is going to come from it


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I know where Liverpool is - does that count?


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

grungekid said:


> Hmm, this is from may last year. I doubt anything is going to come from it


Didn't even notice the date, I was just making posts for the sake of making posts


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

hoddesdon said:


> I know where Liverpool is - does that count?


If you live there or are going to be staying there then yeah I guess, but nothing will come of it given that the half the posters on this thread inactive... Yay!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

JennyKay said:


> If you live there or are going to be staying there then yeah I guess, but nothing will come of it given that the half the posters on this thread inactive... Yay!


Cheshire is a different county from Liverpool, so nothing may come it from your perspective either. Don't I get any credit for enthusiasm?


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

hoddesdon said:


> Cheshire is a different county from Liverpool, so nothing may come it from your perspective either. Don't I get any credit for enthusiasm?


 Where I live is a cheap train fare away from Liverpool  and yeah I guess, gold star?


----------



## grungekid (Jul 5, 2011)

JennyKay said:


> Didn't even notice the date, I was just making posts for the sake of making posts


Ah. I'm sorry. I just meant it's a shame nothings going to come from it. There aren't many support groups in my area. I'm sorry If I wasn't clear!


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

grungekid said:


> Ah. I'm sorry. I just meant it's a shame nothings going to come from it. There aren't many support groups in my area. I'm sorry If I wasn't clear!


It's fine I didn't take any offence  it would be nice if they had some support groups in this area though. There's nothing where I live because it's such a tiny little village, I'd probably have to travel into the city and even then I doubt there's anything there for people with SA.


----------

